# OLD Senco Framing Nailers



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

It works. It works great. (SN70)
But only with 3 1/4" clipped head nails.

It's missing the block out gizmo for smaller nails...
the adjuster wheel is frozen open...
and could probably warrant an o-ring cylinder job too.

Is it worth the time and money for the stuff it needs?
Or should it just be put up on a shelf and allowed to retire in peace?

Or would some other old coot like me want it (as is or fixed)?
Do they have any value on the market?

Thanks


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I would fix it, the older guns are made better than the newer ones. IMHO The sad part is there is not much of a market for the old guns, unless it is one of us old timers who know a good old gun when we see one.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

I used to use those old Senco guns daily.They were the best .I still use senco guns .If you could buy a kit for a decent price I would think it would be worth fixing.If you have to pay someone to fix it.Probably not.


----------



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

Apropos of nothing, my dad used to sell those things for years when I was younger. If you were in the New England area I could probably recommend a repair shop or two.


----------



## hotrod351 (Jun 15, 2012)

agree, fix it. the older stuff is mad to last forever and be fixed. most of the newer is maybe fix or just replace. ive used senco guns for almost 40 years. replaced a few parts but only broke one. in fact i picked up a senco SNII at a estate sale about 8 months ago, works perfect. what a beast.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

The real downside to it is in most areas I know about, the clipped head nails are against code for almost everything.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Most clopped head guns will shoot full (offset) head nails--bum a clip off of a carpenter and see if it will shoot them.


----------



## hotrod351 (Jun 15, 2012)

well i learned something today. clip head and round head. mine shoots clip head. but will keep my eye open for a stick of round head to see if it will shoot them.


----------



## hotrod351 (Jun 15, 2012)

http://www.senco.com/Documents/Tips/2.pdf


----------

